# off season diet



## dean1080 (Mar 19, 2016)

so heres a meal plan ive put together for my off season it does have a few extra bits in that's because I'm a hard gainer and struggle to get the size on just wanting peoples opinion, people who know what they talking about breakfast meal 1

7 (3 whites) eggs

150g porridge oats/ 50g of raisens

2 bagels, peanut butter and jam

multi vit,omega 3,6,9,vit b12-b6

bcaa 10g

8iu of insulin taken just before breafast with 10-20g creatine

*meal 2 (60-90 mins after meal 1 due to slin)*

200g lean mince beef

50g wholemeal rice

cup of veg

3 slices of pineapple

*meal 3*

200g steak

200g white potatoes

1whole egg (fried)

piece of fruit (orange,banana)

*meal 4 (60-90 min pre workout)*

200g chicken/lean mince

150g pasta

salad/cup of veg

8iu insulin

high carb supp

*pre workout (15-30 mins before)*

bcaas 10g

creatine 10g

*post workout (meal 5)*

100g porridge oats/50g raisens

60ml jam

bagel

2scoops whey protein

creatine 10g

bcaas 10g

8iu insulin

*meal 6*

200g lean mince

2 bagel with cottage cheese

fruit

yougurt

bcaas 10g


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

dean1080 said:


> so heres a meal plan ive put together for my off season it does have a few extra bits in that's because I'm a hard gainer and struggle to get the size on just wanting peoples opinion, people who know what they talking about breakfast meal 1
> 
> 7 (3 whites) eggs
> 
> ...


 Looks good lots of food .


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone got a meal plan for hunting season? Fishing season? pre-season? post season? Seasonal? And Season finale?

WHEN THE f**k ARE THESE SEASONS?


----------



## dean1080 (Mar 19, 2016)

dappa don dave ya obviously a bellend keyboard warrior was looking for feed back from experienced and clever blokes not a idiot who has a minion as es photo, nob


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dean1080 said:


> dappa don dave ya obviously a bellend keyboard warrior was looking for feed back from experienced and clever blokes not a idiot who has a minion as es photo, nob


 nice attitude.

you post a diet you found on the net hoping to troll people here (8iu of insulin FFS) that you wont have a hope in hell of sticking to and expect serious responses?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

you need to double the insulin, and eat more eggs otherwise you never going to grow.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

dean1080 said:


> dappa don dave ya obviously a bellend keyboard warrior was looking for feed back from experienced and clever blokes not a idiot who has a minion as es photo, nob


 How old are you? "Ya" went out of date way back when.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> How old are you? "Ya" went out of date way back when.


 Shut up will ya


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Shut up will ya


 Ya iz like well out of da order init m8.

I iz tellin me mum.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Op there is no such thing as a hardgainer.....just people that don't eat enough.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> nice attitude.
> 
> you post a diet you found on the net hoping to troll people here (8iu of insulin FFS) that you wont have a hope in hell of sticking to and expect serious responses?


 Oh how I love how Banzi waves his finger of none acceptance


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh how I love how Banzi waves his finger of none acceptance


 He doesn't take kindly to people trolling on his patch......he's very territorial.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol luckily I've avoided his wrath so far


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

S1dhu82 said:


> Lol luckily I've avoided his wrath so far


 Just as well.....he can shut down the internet with one click of his arthritic fingers.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The food choices look good but you gave no indication to the total amount of calories. Do you know or are you planning on just 'going by eye'? That might be the mistake you're making if you are a so called hard gainer, not knowing how many calories you're taking in.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

dean1080 said:


> dappa don dave ya obviously a bellend keyboard warrior was looking for feed back from experienced and clever blokes not a idiot who has a minion as es photo, nob


 Il have you know I have a minion as my photo....nob!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Ya iz like das iz good ya!
> 
> I iz banging mine mutha.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Du ist sehr schwul


----------



## dean1080 (Mar 19, 2016)

banzi said:


> nice attitude.
> 
> you post a diet you found on the net hoping to troll people here (8iu of insulin FFS) that you wont have a hope in hell of sticking to and expect serious responses?


 this is a diet I put together not just read off the internet and I was eating more than this before I started dieting just had more s**t in it but trying to clean up my off season diet and get quality gains at the same time , ive worked it out its arounf 5000 cals 290 protein and 600g of carbs so please tell me how you think you know that I wont stick to this?? and yes 8iu of slin!! I use that every other sat early in my diet wen the muscle is depleted to get some needed nutrients back in there so yes everything on there was serious so yes I expected a constructive serious response


----------



## dean1080 (Mar 19, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> The food choices look good but you gave no indication to the total amount of calories. Do you know or are you planning on just 'going by eye'? That might be the mistake you're making if you are a so called hard gainer, not knowing how many calories you're taking in.


 thanks for the constructive msg mate not like other people on here, ive worked out that its around 5000 cals 290 protein 600g carbs , before I strtd dieting I was eating like a horse eating stuff that I probly shouldn't have too and drinking weight gainers so my cal intake was around 7000cals a day needless to say I had some body fat wen I started to cut down but wanting to use my rebound to its best potential and try get the cals rite up and make quality gains without as much fat! with taking the slin I am goin to use a high carb drink couple times a day too so that will bump it up a bit more


----------



## dean1080 (Mar 19, 2016)

dean1080 said:


> thanks for the constructive msg mate not like other people on here, ive worked out that its around 5000 cals 290 protein 600g carbs , before I strtd dieting I was eating like a horse eating stuff that I probly shouldn't have too and drinking weight gainers so my cal intake was around 7000cals a day needless to say I had some body fat wen I started to cut down but wanting to use my rebound to its best potential and try get the cals rite up and make quality gains without as much fat! with taking the slin I am goin to use a high carb drink couple times a day too so that will bump it up a bit more


 also I have stuck to red meats as its better for gaining weight ive been told by an experienced bodybuilder so keeping the chicken to a min as I'm sick of the sight of it atm lol


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

dean1080 said:


> so heres a meal plan ive put together for my off season it does have a few extra bits in that's because I'm a hard gainer and struggle to get the size on just wanting peoples opinion, people who know what they talking about breakfast meal 1
> 
> 7 (3 whites) eggs
> 
> ...


 Have I read that right 8iu insulin before breakfast 8iu pre workout and 8iu post workout. Why so much slin? That seems excessive something that maybe a pro 250lbs bodybuilder would do.


----------



## ArthurShawcross (Mar 17, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> Have I read that right 8iu insulin before breakfast 8iu pre workout and 8iu post workout. Why so much slin? That seems excessive something that maybe a pro 250lbs bodybuilder would do.


 24iu slin for a pro bodybuilder? Multiply that by ten man


----------



## ArthurShawcross (Mar 17, 2016)

Btw dean the diet looks great, with that much meat I'd personally be looking at something in addition to the pineapple for digestion. Some acidophilus or probiotic supplements. Is it novorapid slin you have?


----------

